# Bonnie Hunter's Grand Illusion Mystery Quilt



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm doing the new Bonnie Hunter mystery quilt. It can be done scrappy or with one fabric per colour. I'm doing the latter. The Intro tells the story behind this quilt choice and suggests the colourway. The 1st clue was posted today and a new one will be put up every Friday. 

I'll post my progress on this thread and hope others might join with me. 

Intro: 
http://quiltville.blogspot.com/2014/10/surprise-quiltville-winter-mystery.html

Part #1:
http://quiltville.blogspot.com/2014/11/grand-illusion-part-1.html


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

These are the fabrics I chose. Since I couldn't get the paint chips from Lowes, which is how Bonnie chooses her colours, I went by what others had posted. The "yellow" turned out to be too gold, but since I had ordered it on-line just for this quilt, I'm going with it.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm not doing the quilt right now, but I'm downloading the pattern. 

Keep us updated on your progress. I'm always curious to see how the colors turn out.

Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I am making it too. Stayed with one color of each too, except I did not have much in black ( I avoid it because of pet hair) so I think I will pick something up on Tuesday when I'm in town. Have not started yet tho. Might start tonight tho.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Here's my fabrics:









And some finished blocks:


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Decided to use a piece of black from my stash, kind of a tone on tone. I really liked it. There was about half a yard and I figured if it yielded enough blocks for part one, I could use another piece for anything additional. I did the math and had enough. I have been reading about blacks not being very colorfast, so not to take chances, I put mine in a bowl of hot water. A few minutes later the water was like ink. I have rinsed and changed the water 4 times now, and still getting some dye. Sure glad I did not use it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice fabric choices, Menollyj. 
Class -- sorry about the black. Did you add salt to the hot water? That sometimes sets the dye. 

I had intended to do half the blocks but got carried away cutting the squares, so will probably end up with about 65-70. Bonnie's quilts are so large I usually start out doing about half then adding what I need to finish. I have 24 squares done right now and am quitting for the day.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I tend to go "controlled scrappy," picking a variety of fabrics in the same color, but I am trying to use up some 80's mauves as well as some uglies. FORCING myself to be "Bonnie brave" and dig into the stash. Of course, I HAD to buy a few pieces new...

I am planning to keep this one for myself so I am keeping it the same size as in the clues. I figure if I need to, I can make it bigger with borders. I have made about 15 quilts over the past decade or so and only one was for me.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Great fabric choices ladies! I'm doing it scrappy (although wish I had more variety), piecing on my 401A. You all are fast, too! I've got about 180 HSTs sewn, and hopefully will get to the rest today. I'll post pics soon. 

Some day I'm going to go back and do her Easy Street pattern too - saved all the clues and love that quilt.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Clue #2 is up! I'm half-done with cutting squares and bricks. Going to try to sew tomorrow...seeing as how "I was too busy quilting to come to work" is probably not an excused absence...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Here is the link to Part 2:
http://quiltville.blogspot.com/2014/12/grand-illusion-part-2.html

I'm only half-way through part 1 due to other commitments this past week, but Bonnie suggests starting the next step so at least some of each are finished by the end.

Edited to add: Just looked at this step. Good grief!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Done with step 2. Ready to see some green!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for showing us your progress so far. I'm watching and maybe I'll start one in January. I just like to see what it actually looks like before I do any of the work.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've gotten way behind due to finishing up some swaps this week. I hope to start step 2 later today. I don't care for the ruler Bonnie uses -- I know, I'm probably the one person in the whole world doing this mystery that doesn't like the ruler! But I don't. So... I looked around and found a much better (for me) way of doing part 2. It is a strip method and folks on the Quilting Board who are using this method are very pleased with it. 

http://roseprairiequilts.blogspot.com/2014/12/clue-2-of-bonniies-grand-illusion.html


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Almost done with step #1, hopefully begin step #2 in a couple days. Hey - so I'll only be a step behind at this point! LOL.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Belfry Bat, I have one of those rulers and am not using it. I have my own method.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Step 3 is up. I've cut six strips for step one and hope to sew and cut this evening, then do a few of step 3 on Sunday. Bonnie highly recommends going on to the next step even if you aren't finished with the previous one. She also says in her blog that the next two weeks clues will be easy ones. 
http://quiltville.blogspot.com/2014/12/grand-illusion-part-3.html



Classof66 said:


> Belfry Bat, I have one of those rulers and am not using it. I have my own method.


I don't care to work with hundreds of tiny pieces, so I prefer things like making HST 8 at a time, and simplifying where possible.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I am only about 1/3 of the way done on either of the first two blocks. Had a busy week, might work on it awhile tomorrow.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Just finished #3. This week went much quicker since there were no triangles!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking good, you guys are keeping up! :drum:

Keep on posting your progress.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, I knuckled under today and made several each of step 2 and 3. Even using the strip method, step 2 is a beast. But I'm whittling away at it. If I've counted right, I have 48 of step 1, 18 of step 2, and 40 of step 3 finished. I'm aiming for half the number, so am well on my way. I would like to be all caught up by next Friday since the following week will be a busy one.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I have been able to keep up with clues so far, but found out yesterday that I have to work through the weekend...


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Got sidetracked on something else, still not quite finished with step 1. Didn't push too much because I'm waiting on an Accquilt GO! die to cut triangles for step 2, should be here today or tomorrow. 

Everyone's parts look great so far!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Dandish - tell us how you like the Accuquilt Go for step 2. I keep telling myself I don't want one, but....


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Now not only do I have to work, but DS12 is throwing up sick. DD10 just got over it. Hoping if it runs through the household, it will be done by Christmas...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Part 4 is up: http://quiltville.blogspot.com/2014/12/grand-illusion-part-4.html

I read elsewhere that Bonnie will be taking Grand Illusion down in March instead of leaving it up until June as she usually does. Something about a publishing deadline. So, if you think you will want to do this mystery at some point, download and save the steps as they are posted.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I have all the pieces cut except for the yellow squares. Maybe tomorrow...


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Part 5 is up. I'm not done with 4 - still have to cut the yellow and sew it all up. Maybe I'll finish cutting 4 and cut 5 tonight if I am feeling better. Cough, sore throat, and nausea are not good sewing companions...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Part five is here: http://quiltville.blogspot.com/2014/12/grand-illusion-part-5.html

I'm finished with parts 1 & 3. Still whittling away with part 2 -- I'm having trouble with the seams matching up. Haven't even begun part 4-- will make a few this afternoon so I have some done. At least part 5 is really easy and there are very few to make. I'm hoping to be finished by next Friday as I have a feeling we'll start putting the blocks together then and I want enough of each to be able to do that.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Got 5 done today and working on 4. Almost done with that. Then I really have to get going! I am printing each week out and putting it in a ziplock bag and keeping my blocks in there with it. I keep a tally on the bag with a sharpie.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Okay... now I am hooked on this quilt!!!! I love the colors and the pattern is looking quite interesting... I will print off the instructions... I like class66 idea of putting each step with corresponding blocks in a zip lock baggie... guess I'd better get to Lowes to pick up the paint chips, then peruse my fabric... sigh... Belfry you've done now!!!!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Finally started stitching on 4. Have 20 of the 80 total done. Have to sew a while, rest a while, but I'm not going to let this cold put me behind!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

maxine said:


> Okay... now I am hooked on this quilt!!!! I love the colors and the pattern is looking quite interesting... I will print off the instructions... I like class66 idea of putting each step with corresponding blocks in a zip lock baggie... guess I'd better get to Lowes to pick up the paint chips, then peruse my fabric... sigh... Belfry you've done now!!!!


Glad I could oblige!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Finally done with clue 4. Going to start on 5 tomorrow after work.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Took some time off from the mystery quilt and worked on a scrap quilt. Sewing table is a real mess now, but needed a break.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The finale is up a day early. 
http://quiltville.blogspot.com/2015/01/grand-illusion-finale.html

I don't particularly like it, but since I'm almost done catching up with 1/2 the blocks, I'm going to finish, probably on a 3 x 4 block grid. With borders that should make it around 54 x 68", which is a good size for a throw quilt.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh my... I don't care for the outcome either.. looks sorry of jumbled... I do like the colors though... hmmmmm will have to ponder this.. please finish yours.. hopefully it will look awesome!!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I think a solid in the middle of the stars would help it be less busy. Having strong colors helps make the design pop too.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, I put four squares together and placed the sashing around them. I still don't care for the design. At this point, I'm considering doing two wheelchair sized quilts with 6 stars each and a simple border and donating to the nursing home. That's what happened to Easy Street -- I made two quilts and donated them. But I'll leave it on the design wall to see if it grows on me. I do like the play in colours. Maybe just the star blocks with green sashing and aqua cornerstones? Hmm......ponder..... ponder. 
Good idea also about using solid centers.
I just noticed the bottom right star is turned -- I've fixed it now.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I played with solid centers -- just laid fabric on top of the blocks until I decide. What do you think? Solid or pieced, and if solid pink or black? I'm leaning towards the black centers but will give it a couple of days.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm not impressed either. Luckily I have not made all the blocks, I think I'll use up what I have and make a smaller size and call it a day!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Belfrybat - I like the solid center the best.

This is why I don't normally participate in mystery quilt projects. I don't like that I've wasted my time on a project I don't like. 

You could sew it together full size, then use it as backing on a quilt. I've done that already with disappointment projects.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I like the black center. I would probably put something solid around each panel to set them off.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I agree with Melissa... solid black center plus a small border around each block.. the block it's self is so intriguing that I hate to see the pattern be lost in among all the other stuff..


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Below is an arrangement someone posted on Facebook. 

I do enjoy mysteries for the very reason you don't know how they will turn out. But I must admit I haven't had such a visceral dislike to a pattern as I'm having with this one. I think I'm going to leave it as is but just make a six block quilt. That way I'll use up most of the green and tan rectangles I have done. The left-over components can be used in another quilt as I do like the colours and have plenty of fabric left over.


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I was disappointed at first, but the more I see it, the more it grows on me... I'm still working on getting the star blocks together. Maybe by tomorrow...


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I've finally got clue 2 done - sewn anyway, still need to press. just a bit behind! The Go! worked great for cutting all the triangles. 

The reveal did not increase my motivation to get this done - it's okay, but I was a little disappointed. I WILL finish this one though. The rest of the steps seem not so time-consuming as the second.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm kinda torn on this one. If I just glance at it . I'm not real impressed. If I study it, I'm more impressed. 
Heidi


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Belfry how are you doing?? I really want to see your blocks put together.. along with everyone else's ofcourse.. . the more I see these blocks, the more I like it.. I'm so glad you put this up for us.. I've learned a new way to make a block, and again I love the colors... it was a nice start to the new year..


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm still pondering. This is my latest "thought". The reason the on-point blocks look larger is because they are not sewn together. I also didn't want to cut any more green until I decide. If I go with this layout it will be 3 x 3 block or maybe a 3 x 4. I'll probably use neutral sashing, yellow narrow inner border and the green/ neutral checkerboard squares for the outer border.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh, I really like this look.. the green on point makes a big difference... good thinking!!!Now I Really want to see it all put together..


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm like some of you. I got started on it but fell behind with doing other things.
Once it was revealed, I didn't like it & haven't went back to it since then. I'll do something with what I've put together but not sure what.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've decided to wait until I go on a quilting retreat the end of February to finish mine. I've played around with so many options that I've confused myself. I figured others in the group would have done it and will be happy to give me advice.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, after dithering and changing my mind constantly, I finally decided what I would do to finish this mess. I used Bonnie's layout for the center and yellow sashing. I had made half the broken dishes blocks for the border and didn't want to scrap them, but neither did I want to make more. So I'm using them top and bottom to make the quilt longer. I really don't like square quilts. I might put a narrow border of green around it all to help unify the design, but maybe not. At any rate, I decided to "git er done" in the next couple of days so I can move on to more pleasurable activities.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Finished. Still don't like it, but it is done (except the sandwiching and quilting part).


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Gorgeous colors and that block is so very interesting.. maybe when it's quilted you'll like it better.. I admire you for finishing the putting of it together.. this morning I was finding all the tops I need to finish.. whew.. I Really MUST finish some before starting a new one.. Really!!!!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Yours is very nice! I wasn't crazy about it once I saw the finish and haven't picked it up again since step 3, took the wind right out of my sails. Seeing yours, maybe I'll finish it eventually.


----------

